# clavier pas reconnu au démarrage



## christphe (20 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour, 
un problème sur mon G4 de février 2000 :
depuis quelques temps, mon clavier n'est pas reconnu au démarrage et je dois débrancher et rebrancher la prise USB pour qu'il fonctionne. Cela s'est d'abord produit occasionnellement et c'est maintenant systématique. J'étais en MAC OS 9, j'ai fait la mise à jour en MAC OS 9.2.1 mais cela n'a rien changé. 
Merci à celui qui aurait une solution miracle...


----------



## archi (21 Octobre 2003)

Branche le clavier directement à l'arrière du Mac, pas dans un hub


----------



## christphe (23 Octobre 2003)

archi a dit:
			
		

> Branche le clavier directement à l'arrière du Mac, pas dans un hub



Malheureusement, mon clavier est directement branché sur le mac...
Que faire ?


----------

